# Ecken abschneiden



## Fable (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich fange gleich mal mit einer Newbeefrage an.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit wie ich ganz einfach die Ecken (weißer Balken) abschneiden kann, so das es sauber aussieht, bzw. ich nicht mit dem Pinsel rangehen muss?

Siehe Foto. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi Fable,

einfach Alt-Taste festhalten und in der Ebenenpalette auf die Linie zwischen den beiden Ebenen klicken.
Damit erstellst du eine Beschnittgruppe / Schnittmaske. Mehr dazu kannst du hier nochmal nachschauen:
http://www.tutorials.de/content/1085-photoshop-schnittmaske.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fable (28. Dezember 2011)

Ne das geht leider nicht so. Ich will ja nur die Ecken weg haben, so das der weiße Balken trotzdem noch auf der "Mützen-Vorlage" ist, nur halt mit der Mütze links und rechts sauber abschließt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
doch das geht so . Schau dir mal mein angehängtes Bild an.
Wenn es anders aussehen soll dann musst du uns dies neu beschreiben.

Grüße


----------



## Fable (29. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm. Passt 
Nur wie hast du das gemacht


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
so wie Martin dies beschrieben hat. Einfach mit der Maus und der Alttaste auf die graue Linie zwischen den zwei Ebenen klicken.
Die andere Methode wäre auf der Obersten mit der rechten Maustaste das Kontextmenü aufrufen und „Schnittmaske erstellen“ auswählen.

Viele Grüße

PS: Schau dir doch mal das Tutorial an welches der Martin in seinem Beitrag angehängt hatte


----------

